# Where's Waldo?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Is it any wonder we only see a tiny fraction of the wildlife out there?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Another great picture, what was the elevation there? Did you ever get to bed, looking at the posted times? HA!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Waldo's stand'in right next to that big bull elk over on the right.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Good camo Heh!!!===I see a tick on him-----Beautiful PIC Chris------SB*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pic, Are you skinnin' him out?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I think she was waiting for you to toss out a mouse


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

That is a great pic Chris. He's got some great camo.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That picture of Waldo is a great teach'in aid on just why a hunter must pay attention to every little detail around a stand when call'in cats---Look, Look. Look and Look again at every log,bush,tree,rock,bunchgrass---everything.

A Bobcat can ghost in and be pretty much in a simi open area, and almost stay invisiable.

I had been call'in for cats in an old firewood cutt'in area for around 15 mins. The area looked like real good bobcat cover with all of the tree limbs brushed up in piles, and lots of stumps and boulders. As I continued to call, I kept looking at a stump about 20 yds. to my right and kept think'in to myself---"Boy,that stump sure looks like a cat". After call'in another 5 mins, that stump got the better of me so I had to take a better look. I slowly raised my rifle and trained the scope on the rotted piece of tree.

BOBCAT!!! BANG!!! DRT!!!

I had noticed that tree stump about 1 min into call'in, so that cat had been sitt'in there watching for at least 17-18 mins. and I had looked at it dozens of times, but it just wasn't com'in together in my brain. Talk about great camo---cat's have it.

I guess the next Bobcat that makes me look stupid---and there will be---I'll just call him WALDO.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great story Cat, even better on how well animals use their surroundings, Stone Sheep in the north on rock slides, was showing and telling a guy to glass the slides cause if their laying down you won't see them and doesn't matter how good of glass you're packing, he didn't believe me, wait until a youngun stands up or you see an ear sticking out, Well up they get all 30 of them, their hides are the same color as those rocks, Rocky's are easier to spot and of coarse Dall's being white stick out.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Natures camo .... best there is. Hope it always is !


----------

